# untrasonic cleaner



## One Nut Hut (Jan 2, 2009)

Looking at buying an untrasonic cleaner to clean my personal reels. Any suggestions on what you would recommend or stay away from?


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I have seen people picking them up at harbor freight. I like the hornady us cleaner. They have always been good to me just a little pricey.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

For personal use I'd suggest the one from Harbor Freight. I bought one a few months back and am very pleased with it. Won't break the bank but should last me quite a while cleaning the 20 or so reels we have.


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

Hooked said:


> For personal use I'd suggest the one from Harbor Freight. I bought one a few months back and am very pleased with it. Won't break the bank but should last me quite a while cleaning the 20 or so reels we have.


Yep, pretty good machine for the money.


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

I never thought about using it to clean my reels. Good idea. I have the Hornady which I am happy with.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I've got the one from Harbor Freight as well. I believe its the 2 1/2Qt size. runs about $70 or so. Heats the water really good. I'd be careful of some parts though in the cleaners. Can cause the brass Brake hubs to come unglued from the side plates...Dip


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

I have a Branson 200 and like it.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Dipsay said:


> I've got the one from Harbor Freight as well. I believe its the 2 1/2Qt size. runs about $70 or so. Heats the water really good. I'd be careful of some parts though in the cleaners. Can cause the brass Brake hubs to come unglued from the side plates...Dip


Is it the cleaner addatives that causes this or just the general use of the machine to clean the reels??


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

jtbailey said:


> Is it the cleaner addatives that causes this or just the general use of the machine to clean the reels??


Probably a little of both.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Drundel said:


> Probably a little of both.


exactly...


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Dipsay said:


> exactly...


Yup they really do help if used right.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I have looked up some of the cheaper ones and it would drive me crazy with the longest cycle only being 8 minutes and having to stop polishing and working on part of the reel to go reset it. IMO the extra money for longer cycles is worth it plus mine does a great job on everything going in it. My hornady magnum sonic cleaner actually just went out about a week ago, the touch pad stopped working, so I found another on eBay. I called hornady and they are sending me a shipping label to either fix or replace it no questions asked. Can't beat good customer service on top of a top notch product.


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thinking about picking one up. Will it clean bearings well,or shake them loose? how bout putting the reel housing itself or will it remove paint or stickers? will it remove the gunky grease buildup along with dirt particles? Basically what is not suppose to go in these cleaners and what solution would you suggest?


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm with ^^^ I was all set to get one but then i hear about how it could cause the break hub to come off, and have to be real carefull about how you use it or it could tear stuff up... Cuz trust me if it's possible, it will happen to me, been that way all my life... So guess I'll just stick with Alcohol and Q-tips


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

I use this one and have been very happy with the results. But like George said the short cycles on the timer can be annoying. Do a search on this forum and you will find many good tips on using US cleaners (thanks Dip!).









http://www.harborfreight.com/25-liter-ultrasonic-cleaner-95563.html


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Dont worry about the brake hub coming off. Usually that brake ring is not that dirty and a tooth brush with a little dawn or just a dry rag should do the trick. Should it come out put a dab of super glue (be careful to not get any on the inside of the brake ring) and seat it back in. I use simple green or CLR depending on the situation. If you are cleaning a spinning reel do not put the main gear in CLR, it will eat it up. When I do bearings I put acetone in a mason jar and put it in either one with the screws, small metal pieces, and bearings. There was a thread about on the ceramic hybrids to just spin them in the acetone instead of in the US cleaner and that works very well. Stainless bearings go in the US cleaner. The US cleaner pictured will max out time at 8 minutes and temp at 140 (which is plenty). I just cant stand the 8 minutes as I time it to where I can have everything ready at the right time so I run mine at 30 minutes.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks george for all your help/knowledge


----------



## OhRichie (Aug 21, 2012)

They will remove paint if the simple green is too strong. Had to repaint an older DamQuick that had crackle black finish. The reel had been oiled heavily
and the oil migrated under the paint in some areas.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

OhRichie said:


> They will remove paint if the simple green is too strong. Had to repaint an older DamQuick that had crackle black finish. The reel had been oiled heavily
> and the oil migrated under the paint in some areas.


If the paint is not stuck then it will come off and in this instance it needed to anyways. Especially if fishing salt water as that would trap saltwater and cause worse problems then having to repaint later.


----------

